# Pike Island Dam?



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Any reports down at Pike Island dam, been wanting to get down there, maybe this weekend.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

channel cats is about what i heard,occasional sauger early morning


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

where is this dam at ...i hear and read stuff about it all the time it supposed to be good for walleye and sauger


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Come north on rt 7 from Bridgerport, south on 7 from steubenville area. take the Yorkville exit. turn left if coming south, right if north. drive straight to the river. There will be one fourway stop, and one stoplight on your way in town...Ohio River baitshop is on your right, just be fore Severstal...come to a (T) past the plant, and turn right, go till you see it....


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Went down Wed. nite. It was very slow to say the least. Fished from 4-8 and landed some walleyes and 1 smallie. I got one sauger and that was it.


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

was that with bait..or 3" tails on jig heads...that and 3/8 spoons is all I fish..be good/good fishing,,,,


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Fish came on jigs. They wouldnt touch cranks as I normally do very well on cranks.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

what im really supprised at is you caught more walleyes than sauger!!!! kinda strange to me i fish there all the time.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I know, the sauger to walleye ratio is usually like 25 to 1. I found it very weird as well.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

going back down sunday,all day.i ll be in the wheelchair.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I have caught way more walleye than sauger at NC this year, which agreeably has been different than the last few years. I know this post is about Pike Island, but I'm suggesting that the trend is perhaps broader than just the pool below PI.


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

I will find out for myself tomorrow..jigs/spoons or should have stayed home...hopefully will have my line in by 5:45 a.m. will let the ice determine it...ice wins...it is 6:45..ha ha. gonna go to pike. NC is the same time, except for the walk to the dam...15 extra minutes.....till then be good/good fishing...


----------

